# Having a book rebound



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2007)

I have a copy of Robert Reymond's A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith that is coming apart. Does anyone here know of a resource for having books rebound? The only thing I seem to find online are companies that rebind academic books. Any suggestions would be most appreciated as I do not wish to lose my notes and highlights in this volume.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Dec 11, 2007)

So glad you asked.

I have used Mechling Book Bindery many times for Bible rebinding. I also have a few friends that have used them to restore hardcover books which have turned out great. I am currently experimenting with other binders but so far Mechling is the best.

Give them a call...they are extremely helpful.

here is the link for rebinding:
index


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 11, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> So glad you asked.
> 
> I have used Mechling Book Bindery many times for Bible rebinding. I also have a few friends that have used them to restore hardcover books which have turned out great. I am currently experimenting with other binders but so far Mechling is the best.
> 
> ...







for the link!

I contacted them today for a quote. Does $45 sound reasonable for a 1,000+ page book?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm having a bit of a "book rebound" myself. For a while there, I was into movies, but now I'm reading more.


----------



## etexas (Dec 12, 2007)

matthew11v25 said:


> So glad you asked.
> 
> I have used Mechling Book Bindery many times for Bible rebinding. I also have a few friends that have used them to restore hardcover books which have turned out great. I am currently experimenting with other binders but so far Mechling is the best.
> 
> ...


Those guys are great! I had them rebind an old out of print Cambridge for me a couple of years back, I was (and am) pleased!


----------

